# Outlets Before or After Drywall?



## Jaymz023 (Dec 9, 2018)

I have the electrical boxes in place, all electrical is ran to the boxes. Now do I install outlets then hang drywall or do I hang the drywall then put outlets on? Does it matter which way I do it?


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I used this to cut out the outlets:








So in my case, I installed the recepticals after I hanged the drywall.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Always after the drywall is hung and taped.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## BrownEyedGuy (Oct 2, 2018)

rjniles said:


> Always after the drywall is hung and taped.


Correct. Also, make sure you tuck your wires in as far into the box as possible to avoid having them get nicked from the drywallers cutting the holes with a roto tool. And if you're the one doing the drywall, pick up a drywall bit for a rotozip tool. It looks like a drill bit, except it cuts on the side flutes.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Tell us about that kit.... did it work pretty well/accurate for you......


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I've never seen outlets cut in before the drywall was hung, it sounds like a wrong measurement problem waiting to happen though.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I watched a friend try to be a sheet-rock superhero and pre-cut all the holes on two walls at once. Every hole was effed up and needed mud fixing.

Using the kit was pretty accurate. As someone who has limited drywall experience, it takes a bit of time to make the cuts (learning curve). i got it down to about 5-10 minutes/hole. I think the time is made up by being able to cut the holes tight to the box and not having to fill any voids with mud after it's hung. 

After some trials and tribulations, my method was:
Tack the drywall in place.
Mark the outlets with the kit.
Cut the drywall paper with a knife.
Finish the thru-cut with a rotary tool.
Finally, back cut the hole with the knife.
Then screw off the rest of the drywall.
All my openings were within a 1/16".


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

In NJ, not electrician and was allowed to wire own house. But the inspector wanted every outlet and switch connected for rough inspection, before drywall was installed. Since diy, I'd take out the screws and position the outlets horizontally for the drywall. Also, I drywall the top first, then measure for the boxes and take my time. Also use larger cover plates. Boxes are either 1/2" or little proud of the drywall so the outlets don't depend on the drywall and the gaps are usually 1/4". Gaps are filled with dap can foam. Also I rip out the outlet/switch screws so they don't get in the way.


----------



## diycabinets (Dec 31, 2018)

I say install outlets after drywall mess has been made. That way any accidental mud will not land on nice new outlets.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

It's harder to hang drywall if the devices are installed. The ears on the receptacle get in the way.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

rjniles said:


> Always after the drywall is hung and taped.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk





carpdad said:


> In NJ, not electrician and was allowed to wire own house. But the inspector wanted every outlet and switch connected for rough inspection, before drywall was installed. Since diy, I'd take out the screws and position the outlets horizontally for the drywall. Also, I drywall the top first, then measure for the boxes and take my time. Also use larger cover plates. Boxes are either 1/2" or little proud of the drywall so the outlets don't depend on the drywall and the gaps are usually 1/4". Gaps are filled with dap can foam. Also I rip out the outlet/switch screws so they don't get in the way.


Your inspector is an idiot. I would escalate to his boss if he tried to force this issue. No pro electrician would stand for that. The drywallers would make a horrible mess.

Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

carpdad said:


> ...the inspector wanted every outlet and switch connected for rough inspection, before drywall was installed...


Is this normal? Wow, that's a pain!


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I installed the receptacles before I mudded... Won't make that mistake again. Not that it was a huge deal but an extra step cleaning.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

A rotozip sure makes getting the cut outs in the right place easy. No measuring other than to quick mark your approximate center. If I didn't have the tool, I would now have an excuse to buy one.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Clutchcargo said:


> I watched a friend try to be a sheet-rock superhero and pre-cut all the holes on two walls at once. Every hole was effed up and needed mud fixing.
> 
> Using the kit was pretty accurate. As someone who has limited drywall experience, it takes a bit of time to make the cuts (learning curve). i got it down to about 5-10 minutes/hole. I think the time is made up by being able to cut the holes tight to the box and not having to fill any voids with mud after it's hung.
> 
> ...


I assume you mark your hole tight around the big block after getting it "located" onto the small one inside? IOW, that big block is close to the size of a standard plastic box? Or do you have to add a little to end up outside the box rather than inside?

Like I said, I assume that block is the size of the outside of the box. If it's not, it oughta be :smile: .


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't install switches or receptacles until the drywall is finished and painted. That's just one less thing to worry about covering when you mud, texture and paint. I cut in the boxes by hanging the sheet in place and using a roto zip to follow around the box, so if they were in place they would just be in the way.

Could never go back to laying out and cutting in boxes beforehand, the roto zip makes quick work of it. Takes about 30 seconds to zip out a box perfectly. It does take some practice but once you have it down, the job of hanging drywall is so much easier. One box in a sheet or a half dozen, about as easy either way.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

As a DIYer, this is one of those things, as you gain experience, that you will get good at just as the project is finished.


----------

